# 1974 MK2 Chopper Restore - Paint spots on the seat....



## Mikey (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello again, It's been about a week since I purchased my 1974 Raleigh Chopper MK2 3 speed and is now completely taken apart ready for restoration. The seat was covered with specks of paint that would not come off!! What I did is use some Dupli-Color Vinyl & fabric coating (flat black) My seat now looks NEW!!  It dried fast and does not come off!!   On to the next step...


----------



## danny7147 (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you in the UK? I had a couple of them


----------



## Mikey (Mar 3, 2012)

*I'm in the USA....*

I live in Flagstaff, Arizona USA


----------



## danny7147 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, Route 66?  The Chopper's an interesting one, a lot of people call it the saviour of Raleigh as they were losing money and that was the bike that finally gave them the boost they needed. A lot of old Raleighs aren't worth much, but a decent Chopper will still fetch £500+

What you may find interesting though, if you don't already know, it was rereleased here a few years ago, so you can actually buy a brand new one again. Okay, not anywhere near as nice as owning an original... BUT... it's suddenly meant that all spares are still available again, so if there's any specific parts you need for it certainly let me know and I can have a look in the UK for you!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 5, 2012)

*I drive on Route 66 every day....Raleigh Choppers are a rare find here in Arizona!!  Parts are even more so!!   I'll be in need of a few parts for my MK2 for its restoration.  My MK3 is like new.. I just acquired a 1980 Schwinn Stingray frame that needs parts. Schwinn parts here are plentiful!! A few projects that will keep me busy for awhile.....*


----------



## danny7147 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm actually amazed that they exported the Chopper, it does look similar to the Stingray in a lot of ways, especially with the different sized wheels! I deal mainly in vintage English bikes, I restore and sell some parts for them, but I tend to have mainly 1940's/50's/60's in, but I know a lot of people around the country who would know where to get Chopper parts if needs be so like I say, if there's ever anything you can't find that you're looking for certainly let me know and I'll keep my eyes open!

I still remember when I was a kid (I'm 33 now), walking into the garage at my grandads house one birthday and seeing a gleaming black Raleigh Chopper sitting there... I had that bike for years, they do have a lot of fond memories for me, and when they rereleased it here a few years back it was mainly adults who bought them!! Kids now are into mountain bikes, anything else just won't do... Shame really as they have absolutely no style compared to some of the old ones. Have you ever seen the 'little' versions they did of the Chopper? The Chipper and Tomahawk? The Chopper's not very rare here, but they do fetch a LOT of money, but the Chipper and Tomahawk are worth a fortune!!


----------

